# The Mother-in Law



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

:arrow: There was a married couple who were in a terrible accident. 
The woman's face was burned severely. The doctor told the husband they couldn't graft any skin from her body because she was so skinny.
The husband then donated some of his skin.. however, the only place suitable to the doctor was from his buttocks.
The husband requested that no one be told of this, because after all this was a very delicate matter!After the surgery was completed, 
everyone was astounded at the woman's new beauty. She looked more beautiful than she ever did before! All her friends and relatives
just raved about her youthful beauty!She was alone with her husband one day and she wanted to thank him for what he had done. 
She said, "Dear, I just want to thank you for everything you did for me! There is no way I could ever repay you!!!
"He replied, "Oh don't worry, Honey, I get plenty thanks enough every time your mother comes over and kisses you on your cheek!!"


----------

